# CASSAZIONE: Si' al referendum sul nucleare ...



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Berluska e' in arrivo un altro palo dritto nel culo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ed a giorni arrivera' anche la conferma della condanna a risarcire di 750mijoni il tuo nemico De Benedetti e che t'e' gia' costato 50mijoni de fideussione co' le banche....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ed ha pure riunito i figli ieri sera per salvare il salvabile visto che Merdaset perde in borsa a tutto spiano...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

riassunto:

FOERA DAI BALL!!!

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (1 Giugno 2011)

ho appena letto anche io:
http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/politica/2011/06/01/visualizza_new.html_842378604.html


:salta::salta: :mrgreen: :cincin:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ho appena letto anche io:
> http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/politica/2011/06/01/visualizza_new.html_842378604.html
> 
> 
> :salta::salta: :mrgreen: :cincin:


Spettacolo Mari'...:mrgreen:

qua a furia di festeggiare daremo fondo alla cantina....

pero' la bottiglia top e' riservata per la sua dipartita....anche fisica nun me dispiacerebbe e nun ce soffrirei...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma ce pensi se con la riunione di famiglia di ieri sera, stanno decidendo di passare lo scettro a Marina?

ce la magnamo in 3 secondi e due decimi anche se da' il voltastomaco solo a guardarla...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: comincia a carica' la sveglia, Mari'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Spettacolo Mari'...:mrgreen:
> 
> qua a furia di festeggiare daremo fondo alla cantina....
> 
> ...



Non e' ch'e' brutta, e' quequera :mrgreen:   ... ma per il legittimo impedimento si sa niente?


----------



## Mari' (1 Giugno 2011)

Ci sta ci sta :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen::

http://www.toscanaoggi.it/notizia_3.php?IDNotizia=14380&IDCategoria=1




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_DpnlJREto&feature=related



:salta: :applauso: :salta:


:up:​


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non e' ch'e' brutta, e' quequera :mrgreen:   ... ma per il legittimo impedimento si sa niente?


Mica era in forse...

comunque si potevano risparmiare i soldi accorpandoli alle amministrative....

tutto inutile...

ihihihihihihi

Chicco Chicco e  Verone' annatevela a pija pure voi inderculer...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mica era in forse...
> 
> comunque si potevano risparmiare i soldi accorpandoli alle amministrative....
> 
> ...


Sai che ci risparmiavano? Pochissimo, perchè se si sommavano le retribuzioni venivano sommate perfettamente.


----------



## Mari' (1 Giugno 2011)

Ma lo "PISCOnano" quando si dimette? :saggio:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai che ci risparmiavano? Pochissimo, perchè se si sommavano le retribuzioni venivano sommate perfettamente.


????

come cazzo fai i conti?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ????
> 
> come cazzo fai i conti?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ti ricordo che io sono uno di quei culattoni raccomandati che permane sempre al suo seggio di cui sono vicepresidente ad honorem da troppi anni...le retribuzioni non sono fisse e i referendum vengono pagati a scheda. Chi si ricorda il referendum con venti schede? Grandioso!!! Ecco il prossimo si prenderà pochissimo, ma lo faccio perchè l'ho sempre fatto e reputo il mio lavoro al mio seggio civilmente utile...almeno mi annoio io e non altri. (il mio è un seggio speciale)


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma lo "PISCOnano" quando si dimette? :saggio:


A sto punto io non voglio piu' le sue dimissioni, anche perche' non le dara' mai, visto che 1 secondo dopo che non sara' piu' PdC lo rinchiuderanno nel tribunale di Milano e butteranno via la chiave fino alla traduzione direttamente in carcere...

mi voglio godere la sua autodistruzone totale compresa quella dei falliti leghisti...dal primo all'ultimo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che io sono uno di quei culattoni raccomandati che permane sempre al suo seggio di cui sono vicepresidente ad honorem da troppi anni...le retribuzioni non sono fisse e i referendum vengono pagati a scheda. Chi si ricorda il referendum con venti schede? Grandioso!!! Ecco il prossimo si prenderà pochissimo, ma lo faccio perchè l'ho sempre fatto e reputo il mio lavoro al mio seggio civilmente utile...almeno mi annoio io e non altri. (il mio è un seggio speciale)


Beh nel calcolo peggiore sarebbero 300mijoni...

mica cotiche...

manco 30mijoni possiamo permetterci di scaricare nel cesso per tentare di salvare il culo flaccido del maiale...

Qua a malano ne abbiamo altri 5 oltre i 4 nazionali e quello sul ripristino dei Navigli di Leonardo e' spettacolare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (1 Giugno 2011)

Stermì, il problema è che se lui è realmente colpevole e continuo a dire che tanti processi non indicano affatto la copevolezza, ma ben altro, sai quanti politici dovrebbero finire dentro per quello che hanno fatto? penso che basterebbe cambiare destinazione d'uso del parlamento e avremmo risolto il problema delle carceri, tutti dentri. E non venitemi a dire che i farabutti sono solo da una parte, perchè perogni fottuto corrotto di destra c'è un fottuto corrotto di sinistra e chi alimenta questo gioco di uno contro l'altro non fa altro che mantenere alta la cappa che nasconde la realtà....che tutto è orchestrato e se da una parte avremo orrore e inculate dall'altra sodomia e raccapriccio, cambiano le parole e l'ordine ma il risultato è sempre e solo lo stesso e te lo dico vedendo la mia amministrazione comunale, non cambia un cavolo.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stermì, il problema è che se lui è realmente colpevole e continuo a dire che tanti processi non indicano affatto la copevolezza, ma ben altro, sai quanti politici dovrebbero finire dentro per quello che hanno fatto? penso che basterebbe cambiare destinazione d'uso del parlamento e avremmo risolto il problema delle carceri, tutti dentri. E non venitemi a dire che i farabutti sono solo da una parte, perchè perogni fottuto corrotto di destra c'è un fottuto corrotto di sinistra e chi alimenta questo gioco di uno contro l'altro non fa altro che mantenere alta la cappa che nasconde la realtà....che tutto è orchestrato e se da una parte avremo orrore e inculate dall'altra sodomia e raccapriccio, cambiano le parole e l'ordine ma il risultato è sempre e solo lo stesso e te lo dico vedendo la mia amministrazione comunale, non cambia un cavolo.


Vabbe' e' meglio se non ti rispondo, oseno' esci ed ammazzi qualcuno che non c'entra un cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (1 Giugno 2011)

*Pero'*

*SI’*

                 Giugno 1, 2011 on 12:05 pm | In Politica |                                       Il referendum contro il nucleare si farà, nonostante la  legge-truffa fatta apposta per impedirlo. Lo ha deciso oggi la corte di  Cassazione. La notizia è di pochi minuti fa.
Ora l’ostacolo sarà il prevedibile boicottaggio mediatico, che già  stiamo sperimentando da settimane. Pdl e Lega daranno indicazione di non  voto. Ma molti loro elettori - se informati - potrebbero non accettarla  perché acqua e ambiente sono temi trasversali agli schieramenti di  partito. In parallelo agli spazi informativi che a fatica si riuscirà a  strappare sulle reti Rai, è dunque necessaria una mobilitazione  straordinaria nelle piazze e sui media alternativi alla tv - come quella  messa in campo in tante città alle ultime elezioni amministrative - per  informare e motivare al voto il maggior numero di persone, in modo da  raggiungere il QUORUM e dunque far vincere i SI’ ai QUATTRO quesiti. 





http://www.pieroricca.org/2011/06/01/si/

... e come spesso accade sono d'accordo con Piero Ricca 



Invece questo stronzo pensa che restera' molto tempo ancora al TG1 a dare false notizie 

*Minzolini: «Resto al Tg1
finché Berlusconi è capo del governo»  *

*«A Riotta con Prodi successe lo stesso. Il premier resista, può puntare al Quirinale». E alle critiche replica: *

http://www.corriere.it/politica/11_...g1_152772e4-8bbd-11e0-93d0-5db6d859c804.shtml


----------



## Mari' (1 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stermì, il problema è che se lui è realmente colpevole e continuo a dire che tanti processi non indicano affatto la copevolezza, ma ben altro, sai quanti *politici dovrebbero finire dentro per quello che hanno fatto?* penso che basterebbe cambiare destinazione d'uso del parlamento e avremmo risolto il problema delle carceri, tutti dentri. E non venitemi a dire che i farabutti sono solo da una parte, perchè perogni fottuto corrotto di destra c'è un fottuto corrotto di sinistra e chi alimenta questo gioco di uno contro l'altro non fa altro che mantenere alta la cappa che nasconde la realtà....che tutto è orchestrato e se da una parte avremo orrore e inculate dall'altra sodomia e raccapriccio, cambiano le parole e l'ordine ma il risultato è sempre e solo lo stesso e te lo dico vedendo la mia amministrazione comunale, non cambia un cavolo.




*SI!*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NVH99bFzmk



:yes:​


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *SI’*
> 
> Giugno 1, 2011 on 12:05 pm | In Politica |                                       Il referendum contro il nucleare si farà, nonostante la  legge-truffa fatta apposta per impedirlo. Lo ha deciso oggi la corte di  Cassazione. La notizia è di pochi minuti fa.
> Ora l’ostacolo sarà il prevedibile boicottaggio mediatico, che già  stiamo sperimentando da settimane. Pdl e Lega daranno indicazione di non  voto. Ma molti loro elettori - se informati - potrebbero non accettarla  perché acqua e ambiente sono temi trasversali agli schieramenti di  partito. In parallelo agli spazi informativi che a fatica si riuscirà a  strappare sulle reti Rai, è dunque necessaria una mobilitazione  straordinaria nelle piazze e sui media alternativi alla tv - come quella  messa in campo in tante città alle ultime elezioni amministrative - per  informare e motivare al voto il maggior numero di persone, in modo da  raggiungere il QUORUM e dunque far vincere i SI’ ai QUATTRO quesiti.
> ...



Minzolini chi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma quello sara' buttato fuori  a calci in culo dal comitato di redazione e dalla Lei visto che gli ascolti vanno a picco e sta sotto processo anche per i furti con le carte di credito...

mo' non ci sta manco piu' quell'altro merdoso de Masi che lo proteggeva, figurt' come stara' cagando sangue a fiumi.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Spettacolo Mari'...:mrgreen:
> 
> qua a furia di festeggiare daremo fondo alla cantina....
> 
> ...


 non ti capisco proprio...è naturale che si auspichi la sua sconfitta ma cosa c'entra il resto?
non ti sembra che sia esagerato e inutile?


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti capisco proprio...è naturale che si auspichi la sua sconfitta ma cosa c'entra il resto?
> non ti sembra che sia esagerato e inutile?


Tranzolla che se volasse in cielo o piu' probabilmente scendesse agli inferi anche quell'altro pezzo di merda di D'Alema, nun me despiacerebbe uguaglio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tranzolla che se volasse in cielo anche D'Alema, nun me despiacerebbe uguaglio...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ho capito ma non è che questa par condicio ti faccia onore


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito ma non è che questa par condicio ti faccia onore


Mi consenti un ecchissenefrega?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e poi a piazzale Loreto ce starebbe benissimo....

anche se nun ce sta piu' er distributore de benzina 

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Allora*

Berlusca..ascoltami:Ti ho votato....fra mille riserve e mille dubbi....adesso però non ho più dubbi ne più riserve:TE NE DEVI SOL CHE ANNà AFFANCULO UNA VOLTA E PER SEMPRE.......non ti auguro brutte cose....ti auguro solo di subire brutali sodomizazioni....con annesse lacerazioni dei corpi cavenosi...!Mi hai veramente strappato e rattrappito la fodera dei coioni!Scusate lo sfogo!!!


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Berlusca..ascoltami:Ti ho votato....fra mille riserve e mille dubbi....adesso però non ho più dubbi ne più riserve:TE NE DEVI SOL CHE ANNà AFFANCULO UNA VOLTA E PER SEMPRE.......non ti auguro brutte cose....ti auguro solo di subire brutali sodomizazioni....con annesse lacerazioni dei corpi cavenosi...!Mi hai veramente strappato e rattrappito la fodera dei coioni!Scusate lo sfogo!!!


Prego faccia pure...:mrgreen:

E' musica per le mie orecchie...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e poi a piazzale Loreto ce starebbe benissimo....
> 
> anche se nun ce sta piu' er distributore de benzina
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Seeee.....allora insieme a buonanima c'era solo la povera Petacci da appendere insieme a lui....dovesse succedere ora, dove lo trovi il posto per tutte quelle mile mila sgallettate


----------



## oscuro (1 Giugno 2011)

*Stermin*

Gli strapperei i peli del sedere a morsi.....!


----------



## Mari' (1 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli strapperei i peli del sedere a morsi.....!


... che gusti orrendi :bleah:


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Seeee.....allora insieme a buonanima c'era solo la povera Petacci da appendere insieme a lui....dovesse succedere ora, dove lo trovi il posto per tutte quelle mile mila sgallettate


 perché secondo te lo seguirebbero ?
se l'opportunismo le ha attratte lo stesso le allontana:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché secondo te lo seguirebbero ?
> se l'opportunismo le ha attratte lo stesso le allontana:mrgreen:


Vero. A Claretta tutto si può dire, meno che non sia stata corente con se stessa, dall'inizio fino a......Piazzale Loreto. La Minetti, invece non ce la vedo in abiti anonimi che scappa in macchina verso la Svizzera....

Che poi, noi stiamo facendo dell'umorismo nero, ma le ultime ore di Claretta Petacci non devono essere state delle migliori, l'ipotesi dell'ultima notte passata ad essere stuprata in gruppo da partigiani incazzati è, purtroppo, molto più di una semplice ipotesi...


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero. A Claretta tutto si può dire, meno che non sia stata corente con se stessa, dall'inizio fino a......Piazzale Loreto. La Minetti, invece non ce la vedo in abiti anonimi che scappa in macchina verso la Svizzera....
> 
> *Che poi, noi stiamo facendo dell'umorismo nero, ma le ultime ore di Claretta Petacci non devono essere state delle migliori, l'ipotesi dell'ultima notte passata ad essere stuprata in gruppo da partigiani incazzati è, purtroppo, molto più di una semplice ipotesi*...


 e nessuno può impedirmi di provare umana solidarietà anche se stava con un uomo che posso disprezzare.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e nessuno può impedirmi di provare umana solidarietà anche se stava con un uomo che posso disprezzare.


Siamo in due.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero. A Claretta tutto si può dire, meno che non sia stata corente con se stessa, dall'inizio fino a......Piazzale Loreto. La Minetti, invece non ce la vedo in abiti anonimi che scappa in macchina verso la Svizzera....
> 
> Che poi, noi stiamo facendo dell'umorismo nero, ma le ultime ore di Claretta Petacci non devono essere state delle migliori, l'ipotesi dell'ultima notte passata ad essere stuprata in gruppo da partigiani incazzati è, purtroppo, molto più di una semplice ipotesi...


Mussolini l'avrebbe potuto evitare se si fosse consegnato in arcivescovado a Milano invece che prendere per il culo e scappare come un topo in svizzera...

nessuna pieta'....hanno fatto di molto peggio a milioni di persone....


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

la passionalità negli ideali è una gran bella cosa ma quando diventa integralismo acceca e limita gli spazi mentali.
non si è più liberi ,secondo me


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la passionalità negli ideali è una gran bella cosa ma quando diventa integralismo acceca e limita gli spazi mentali.
> non si è più liberi ,secondo me


Mine' fai del buonismo completamente fuori luogo....

se avessero avuto le palle si potevano sparare in bocca...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

10,100,1000 Dongo...ed in trasferta, piazzale Loreto...

idem per il nano, si potrebbe dimettere e dedicarsi ai nipotini dal 6° raggio, invece di cercare di spezzare la corda...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mine' fai del buonismo completamente fuori luogo in questo caso....
> 
> se avessero avuto le palle si potevano sparare in bocca...
> 
> ...


E siccome non hanno avuto le palle di spararsi in bocca, tu prendi lei e la dai in pasto ad un gruppo di montanari incazzati e la stupri per una notte intera prima d'impiccarla ? 

Stermi, non è buonismo. Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che certi criminali meriterebbero di morire non una ma due volte prima di espiare le colpe di cui si sono macchiati, ma il limite fra la giustizia ed il puro e semplice sadismo in questi frangenti è molto sottile.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E siccome non hanno avuto le palle di spararsi in bocca, tu prendi lei e la dai in pasto ad un gruppo di montanari incazzati e la stupri per una notte intera prima d'impiccarla ?
> 
> Stermi, non è buonismo. Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che certi criminali meriterebbero di morire non una ma due volte prima di espiare le colpe di cui si sono macchiati, ma il limite fra la giustizia ed il puro e semplice sadismo in questi frangenti è molto sottile.


A parte che non e' stato stabilito con certezza, comunque se ce ne fosse stato anche solo uno a cui avessero i fascisti usato lo stesso trattamento per la madre, moglie, sorella etcetc lo ritengo umano...

Tuba cadi nella trappola dei revisionisti del cazzo...

invece contestualizza all'epoca ed a tutte le nefandezze fatte dai nazi-fascisti e poi ne discutiamo...

troppo facile parlare cosi' col culo al caldo e la pancia piena sul ventennio...e parecchio dopo...


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Mine' fai del buonismo completamente fuori luogo....*
> 
> se avessero avuto le palle si potevano sparare in bocca...
> 
> ...


 per me non è buonismo ma libertà di pensiero.
maturando mi accorgo sempre che le mie idee non sono sempre a senso unico e mi pare lampante che la verità non sta mai solo da una parte


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me non è buonismo ma libertà di pensiero.
> maturando mi accorgo sempre che le mie idee non sono sempre a senso unico e mi pare lampante che la verità non sta mai solo da una parte


Mine' fai che non ti trovi mai in situazioni del genere, perche' poi voglio vedere se la tua sete di vendetta non spunta fuori...

percio', ripeto, fare ste disamine dopo quello che hanno fatto e dopo tutto sto tempo le ritengo solo chiacchiere sterili, ma la memoria di quei fatti noi la tramanderemo fino alla morte affinche' non si ripetano piu'...a proposito...

ONORE E GLORIA ETERNA AI PARTIGIANI!!!!

(troppo poco duro' il repulisti)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Mine' fai che non ti trovi mai in situazioni del genere, perche' poi voglio vedere se la tua sete di vendetta non spunta fuori...*
> 
> percio', ripeto, fare ste disamine dopo quello che hanno fatto e dopo tutto sto tempo le ritengo solo chiacchiere sterili, ma la memoria di quei fatti noi la tramanderemo fino alla morte affinche' non si ripetano piu'...


 aridagli .per l'ennesima volta :
a sangue caldo può essere che farei le peggio cose...chissà, ma quando si ragiona si avrebbe il dovere di farlo lucidamente .


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridagli .per l'ennesima volta :
> a sangue caldo può essere che farei le peggio cose...chissà, ma quando si ragiona si avrebbe il dovere di farlo lucidamente .


Ma ripeto e mi meraviglio anche...

forse la tua neuro stacca nei prefestivi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

immergiti all'epoca dei fatti...

se fossi stata la Ciociara che avresti fatto?

ed era fuoco amico...figurt'...

cazz na' seconda guerra mondiale in corso e giocate al dottor sottile...che coraggio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A parte che non e' stato stabilito con certezza, comunque se ce ne fosse stato anche solo uno a cui avessero i fascisti usato lo stesso trattamento per la madre, moglie, sorella etcetc lo ritengo umano...
> 
> Tuba cadi nella trappola dei revisionisti del cazzo...
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo solo quando, giustamente, affermi che nelle situazioni, per capirle te ce devi trovà. Se fossi padre di una figlia stuprata non potrei mai affermare che, in presenza del colpevole mi comporterei così o cosà.

Però, col mio culo al caldo e la panza abbottata, mi sento di dire che quando il vincitore si macchia degli stessi crimini dello sconfitto, allora un pò, perde anche lui.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma ripeto e mi meraviglio anche...
> 
> forse la tua neuro stacca nei prefestivi?
> 
> ...


 ti ho appena detto che avei potuto sbranarli ma ora sono qui a cercare di ragionare con uno stato mentale che non è alterato dall'ira.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo solo quando, giustamente, affermi che nelle situazioni, per capirle te ce devi trovà. Se fossi padre di una figlia stuprata non potrei mai affermare che, in presenza del colpevole mi comporterei così o cosà.
> 
> Però, col mio culo al caldo e la panza abbottata, mi sento di dire che quando il vincitore si macchia degli stessi crimini dello sconfitto, allora un pò, perde anche lui.


E vabbe', pazienza...

ringrazia di non aver subito quei danni e pensala come te pare...

per me invece Togliatti sbaglio' alla grandissima ad accettare la consegna delle armi ed a concedere l'amnistia alle merde fasciste che poi si riciclarono e crearono quei problemi enormi che sappiamo dal 1947 strage di portella delle ginestre in poi..


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ho appena detto che avei potuto sbranarli ma ora sono qui a cercare di ragionare con uno stato mentale che non è alterato dall'ira.


E non ti rendi conto che a posteriori sono solo chiacchiere fatue...

non hai un cazzo da fare?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo solo quando, giustamente, affermi che nelle situazioni, per capirle te ce devi trovà. Se fossi padre di una figlia stuprata non potrei mai affermare che, in presenza del colpevole mi comporterei così o cosà.
> 
> *Però, col mio culo al caldo e la panza abbottata, mi sento di dire che quando il vincitore si macchia degli stessi crimini dello sconfitto, allora un pò, perde anche lui*.


 

è sempre la storia della pena di morte;
è la sconfitta della civiltà che punisce compiendo la stessa azione del delinquente.
è una contraddizione.
non si tratta di parlare a culo caldo ma a cervello acceso
non so più come dirlo, mollo il colpo.
mi aspetta un lungo fine settimana di lavoro a rimini, altro che buonista, sono una martire


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è sempre la storia della pena di morte;
> è la sconfitta della civiltà che punisce compiendo la stessa azione del delinquente.
> è una contraddizione.
> non si tratta di parlare a culo caldo ma a cervello acceso
> ...


Ma stiamo parlando di un contesto da seconda guerra mondiale mica di ammazzare o no in tempo di pace chi anche avesse ammazzato perche' si ritiene che l'ergastolo sia sufficiente....

paragoni le mele con le pere....


----------



## Mari' (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E vabbe', pazienza...
> 
> ringrazia che non avete subito quei danni e pensala come te pare...
> 
> *per me invece Togliatti sbaglio' alla grandissima ad accettare la consegna delle armi ed a concedere l'amnistia a quelle merde*...


Stermi gli italiani erano ridotti molto male, solo pelle e ossa e, con i pidocchi addosso, perfino malati di tubercolosi ... Italia era una nazione disfatta moralmente, fisicamente e spiritualmente ... il fascismo ci aveva distrutti del tutto.

Questo dovrebbe servire a quelli che soffrono di vecchi sentimentalismi e marcette del cazzo.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma stiamo parlando in un contesto da seconda guerra mondiale mica di ammazzare o no chi anche avesse solo ammazzato perche' si ritiene che l'ergastolo sia sufficiente....
> 
> paragoni le mele con le pere....


Quindi Mladic dovrebbero darlo in mano ai mariti, fratelli, padri di quelle povere ragazze stuprate e uccise a Srebrenicza (o come cavlo si scrive) anzichè processarlo all'Aia ? 

Se io fossi uno di quei mariti, fratelli, padri, pregherei per averlo a mia disposizione per soli 5 minuti. Ma non puoi non convenire che non è questa la giustizia.


----------



## Mari' (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi *Mladic* dovrebbero darlo in mano ai mariti, fratelli, padri di quelle povere ragazze stuprate e uccise a Srebrenicza (o come cavlo si scrive) anzichè processarlo all'Aia ?
> 
> Se io fossi uno di quei mariti, fratelli, padri, pregherei per averlo a mia disposizione per soli 5 minuti. Ma non puoi non convenire che non è questa la giustizia.


Ergastolo e basta, e' stato un criminale.


Per Borghezio e' un eroe :incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi Mladic dovrebbero darlo in mano ai mariti, fratelli, padri di quelle povere ragazze stuprate e uccise a Srebrenicza (o come cavlo si scrive) anzichè processarlo all'Aia ?
> 
> Se io fossi uno di quei mariti, fratelli, padri, pregherei per averlo a mia disposizione per soli 5 minuti. Ma non puoi non convenire che non è questa la giustizia.


Ma e' chiaro che non si puo', dai, la guerra e' finita da un pezzo ormai, pero' se l'avessero beccato all'epoca, in una situazione simile a quella di Mussolini a Dongo il copione sarebbe stato lo stesso, ma anche tra 300 anni sarebbe cosi'.......

A Mussolini, se si fosse consegnato a Shuster, nessuno avrebbe torto un capello e sarebbe stato processato con tutti i crismi......

ma non l'ha fatto...

pasiensa...mejo cosi'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi gli italiani erano ridotti molto male, solo pelle e ossa e, con i pidocchi addosso, perfino malati di tubercolosi ... Italia era una nazione disfatta moralmente, fisicamente e spiritualmente ... il fascismo ci aveva distrutti del tutto.
> 
> Questo dovrebbe servire a quelli che soffrono di vecchi sentimentalismi e marcette del cazzo.


Mari' nel 48 con l'attentato a Togliatti per un pelo non e' successo un quarantotto...:mrgreen:

altro che pelle ed ossa....palle e fucili, infatti gli Usa e Scelba se cagarono sotto de brutto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma e' chiaro che non si puo', dai, la guerra e' finita da un pezzo ormai, pero' se l'avessero beccato all'epoca, in una situazione simile a quella di Mussolini a Dongo il copione sarebbe stato lo stesso, ma anche tra 300 anni sarebbe cosi'.......
> 
> A Mussolini, se si fosse consegnato a Shuster, nessuno avrebbe torto un capello e sarebbe stato processato con tutti i crismi......
> 
> ...


E fino a qui ci siamo. Abbiamo stabilito che certi comportamenti, anche se esecrabili, potremmo arrivare a definirli umani, anche se forse la parola migliore è istintivi.

Ma da persone come noi, che devono arrivare alla fine della giornata e stanno su un forum a dissertare sul sesso degli angeli, possiamo dire che magari arriviamo a comprenderli, ma non possiamo certo auspicare che si ripetano, cioè, 10 , 100, 1000 Dongo non se pò senti dai....


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' nel 48 con l'attentato a Togliatti per un pelo non e' successo un quarantotto...:mrgreen:
> 
> altro che pelle ed ossa....palle e moschetti, infatti gli Usa e Scelba se cagarono sotto de brutto...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E' stato proprio Togliatti a dire: fermi tutti state boni......quelli già stavano coi moschetti in mano e avevano sbiancato i rifugi in montagna


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E fino a qui ci siamo. Abbiamo stabilito che certi comportamenti, anche se esecrabili, potremmo arrivare a definirli umani, anche se forse la parola migliore è istintivi.
> 
> Ma da persone come noi, che devono arrivare alla fine della giornata e stanno su un forum a dissertare sul sesso degli angeli, possiamo dire che magari arriviamo a comprenderli, ma non possiamo certo auspicare che si ripetano, cioè, 10 , 100, 1000 Dongo non se pò senti dai....


Hai ragione...dovevo scrivere 10000,100000, 1000000...

mo' va' mejo...mejo abbonda'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' stato proprio Togliatti a dire: fermi tutti state boni......quelli già stavano coi moschetti in mano e avevano sbiancato i rifugi in montagna


Con un filo di voce alla radio dall'ospedale che manco se capiva...:mrgreen:

per me ha detto invece fategli un culo quadrato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Hai ragione...dovevo scrivere 10000,100000, 1000000...
> 
> mo' va' mejo...mejo abbonda'...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Sì propr nu trmon :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Con un filo di voce alla radio dall'ospedale che manco se capiva...:mrgreen:
> 
> per me ha detto invece fategli un culo quadrato...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Hmmm! Togliatti era fino di cervello....per me lo sapeva che non gli sarebbe convenuto rimette il paese in ginocchio appena tre anni dopo che la guerra era finita....


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sì propr nu trmon :mrgreen::mrgreen:


tu e dattant'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hmmm! Togliatti era fino di cervello....per me lo sapeva che non gli sarebbe convenuto rimette il paese in ginocchio appena tre anni dopo che la guerra era finita....


L'italia da Yalta in poi era in quota Usa ed i giochi (accordi) quindi erano ormai fatti, pero' se si fosse voluto VERAMENTE,  ci si prendeva il paese...:mrgreen:

i soldi del piano marshall poi, a parte le prime tranches, non arrivarono piu' lo stesso, perche' gli yankee chiusero i rubinetti visto che il governo se li imboscava per ridurre l'inflazione che era alle stelle e non li metteva in circolo...

comunque...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo solo quando, giustamente, affermi che nelle situazioni, per capirle te ce devi trovà. Se fossi padre di una figlia stuprata non potrei mai affermare che, in presenza del colpevole mi comporterei così o cosà.
> 
> Però, col mio culo al caldo e la panza abbottata, mi sento di dire che quando il vincitore si macchia degli stessi crimini dello sconfitto, allora un pò, perde anche lui.


Infatti lui all'epoca dei fatti c'era.:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi gli italiani erano ridotti molto male, solo pelle e ossa e, con i pidocchi addosso, perfino malati di tubercolosi ... Italia era una nazione disfatta moralmente, fisicamente e spiritualmente ... il fascismo ci aveva distrutti del tutto.
> 
> Questo dovrebbe servire a quelli che soffrono di vecchi sentimentalismi e marcette del cazzo.



L'Italia fu un paese occupato dagli alleati.
I partigiani non cedevano le armi con le buone?
Li cedevano con le cattive...

L'Italia era distrutta tutta anche materialmente eh?
Ma se proprio si voleva una guerra civile...no problem eh?

Guarda che per gli alleati il nemico duro da sconfiggere fu la wermarcht...mica i partigiani eh?
Male addestrati, male equipaggiati, male armati...

Togliatti fece una cosa con senso di alta responsabilità...

Da noi i partigiani, più che razziare cibo ai contadini, mangiare bere e ubriacarsi...non hanno fatto...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' stato proprio Togliatti a dire: fermi tutti state boni......quelli già stavano coi moschetti in mano e avevano sbiancato i rifugi in montagna


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'Italia fu un paese occupato dagli alleati.
> I partigiani non cedevano le armi con le buone?
> Li cedevano con le cattive...
> 
> ...


Fottiti fallito...

sei la prova vivente che anche da te avrebbero dovuto fare ben altro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ONORE E GLORIA ETERNA AI PARTIGIANI!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (3 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *ONORE E GLORIA ETERNA AI PARTIGIANI!!!*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



ORA E SEMPRE! :up:


Stermi' ma tu lo hai visto questo film/documento di Paolo Benvenuti 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIcv599AMBk&feature=related


E' molllllto interessante :mrgreen:
​


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ORA E SEMPRE! :up:
> 
> 
> Stermi' ma tu lo hai visto questo film/documento di Paolo Benvenuti
> ...


Questo non l'avevo visto, ma i compiti dei pezzi di merda mezionati li conoscevo...

aggiungiamo che quel pezzo di merda maximo di Angleton e' colui che attuo' Operazione Chaos per la strategia della tensione e che il suo collega Montini era nell'Organizzazione Odessa che fece scappare i nazisti e gli ustascia con passaporti vaticani in sud america dalla via dei topi...

figurati se potesse essere permesso dagli usa che i partigiani facessero il completo repulisti dai fascisti loro servi.....

i mortacci loro e che crepassero con i mali peggiori per tutto il male che hanno fatto e fanno all'Italia quei fascisti di merda sopravvissuti e la loro prole...........


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2011)

Io come voto darò 3 si e un No, il mio No è per il nucleare, ma non per creare centrali nucleari funzionanti, di cui ora non mi interessa, fino a che la Francia le avrà noi il nucleare lo avremo, ma è per la ricerca sul nucleare. La ricerca si basa anche sulla creazione di piccoli reattori funzionanti per testare la tecnologia e se la cosa riguarda la fusione nucleare e non la fissione allora dovrebbe andarci bene eccome. La fusione nucleare è un ambito di ricerca necessario, se non la fusione a freddo, ma la ricerca sulla fusione a caldo potrebbe essere portata avanti. Una legge che parla solo di nucleare, ebbene per rigor di logica parla anche della fusione, mentre io vorrei un chiaro ed esplicito riferimento alla fissione termonucleare e anche specificando la generazione di reattori, una finezza tecnica, ma che i legiferanti e chi si intende di leggi non hanno per nulla.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io come voto darò 3 si e un No, il mio No è per il nucleare, ma non per creare centrali nucleari funzionanti, di cui ora non mi interessa, fino a che la Francia le avrà noi il nucleare lo avremo, ma è per la ricerca sul nucleare. La ricerca si basa anche sulla creazione di piccoli reattori funzionanti per testare la tecnologia e se la cosa riguarda la fusione nucleare e non la fissione allora dovrebbe andarci bene eccome. La fusione nucleare è un ambito di ricerca necessario, se non la fusione a freddo, ma la ricerca sulla fusione a caldo potrebbe essere portata avanti. Una legge che parla solo di nucleare, ebbene per rigor di logica parla anche della fusione, mentre io vorrei un chiaro ed esplicito riferimento alla fissione termonucleare e anche specificando la generazione di reattori, una finezza tecnica, ma che i legiferanti e chi si intende di leggi non hanno per nulla.


???

La ricerca sulla fusione o sulla fissione stessa non si blocca mica votando si'...

infatti la ricerca sulla fissione con il torio sarebbe molto ben vista...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

poche idee ma ben confuse...:mrgreen:

percio' fai pure 4 si' e vai tranquillo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2011)

No Stermì, precisamente la fissione con il torio ha benefici economici buoni ma potenzialità in caso di disastro alla pari dell'Uranio. QUesto referendum è troppo generico, non è preciso e può portare con una interpretazione al totale fermo. Si può promuovere un referendum più preciso, cioè niente centrali al plutonio e all'Uranio, così da delimitare le cose, ma ora come ora morirebbe anche la fissione al Torio.


----------



## Mari' (3 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Questo non l'avevo visto, ma i compiti dei pezzi di merda mezionati li conoscevo...
> *
> aggiungiamo che quel pezzo di merda maximo di Angleton e' colui che attuo' Operazione Chaos per la strategia della tensione e che il suo collega Montini era nell'Organizzazione Odessa che fece scappare i nazisti e gli ustascia con passaporti vaticani in sud america dalla via dei topi...
> 
> ...




Eccolo:

http://www.viddler.com/explore/asterix2/videos/1/


Merita :yes:​


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Stermì, precisamente la fissione con il torio ha benefici economici buoni ma potenzialità in caso di disastro alla pari dell'Uranio. QUesto referendum è troppo generico, non è preciso e può portare con una interpretazione al totale fermo. Si può promuovere un referendum più preciso, cioè niente centrali al plutonio e all'Uranio, così da delimitare le cose, ma ora come ora morirebbe anche la fissione al Torio.


al quasi fermo della ricerca ci siamo da un pezzo
non perchè la legge non consentisse le centrali
ma perchè non ci sono fondi

se i fondi ci fossero stati la ricerca sarebbe continuata anche senza centrali in italia


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Stermì, precisamente la fissione con il torio ha benefici economici buoni ma potenzialità in caso di disastro alla pari dell'Uranio. QUesto referendum è troppo generico, non è preciso e può portare con una interpretazione al totale fermo. Si può promuovere un referendum più preciso, cioè niente centrali al plutonio e all'Uranio, così da delimitare le cose, ma ora come ora morirebbe anche la fissione al Torio.


Assolutamente....

il reattore al torio si spegne da solo perche' la reazione deve essere sempre attivata....quindi non c'e' nessuna reazione a catena incontrollabile e le sue scorie si riutilizzano anche ...

non interessa perche' non genera plutonio che serve per le bombe atomiche...

comunque mo' c'e la fusione di Rossi che si sta seguendo...e sembrerebbe spaccare il culo ai passeri..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> al quasi fermo della ricerca ci siamo da un pezzo
> non perchè la legge non consentisse le centrali
> ma perchè non ci sono fondi
> 
> se i fondi ci fossero stati la ricerca sarebbe continuata anche senza centrali in italia


E' politica la questione...

la nostra tradizione sulla fisica da' problemi a quei pezzi di merda degli americani....

le nostre teste devono lavorare solo da loro o con loro...

ma tutta la ricerca in Italia e' sotto schiaffo, da li' il declino inesorabile...


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio, per la ricerca seria da parte non statale ma privata come è l'ENEL si ha necessità reale di creare piccoli reattori pilota, senza di quelli si può teorizzare quanto si vuole, ma non si va avanti tecnicamente in niente. Alla teoria bella e buona va legata anche una tecnica adeguata.
Qundi sono per un si al fermo delle centrali con Uranio e Plutonio, ma sono per un no per il fermo di centrali alternative che utilizzano energia nucleare, quindi per non fermare le possibilità voto No, ma sperando in una proposta referendaria meno imprecisa, io contesto la imprecisione legislativa che accomuna la fissione dell'uranio  e del plutonio al resto, non posso votare Si ad una proposta così generica e quindi poco incline a guardare avanti.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eccolo:
> 
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/asterix2/videos/1/
> 
> ...


denghiu'...

lo vedessero specialmente gli addormentati e revisionisti della domenica...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, per la ricerca seria da parte non statale ma privata come è l'ENEL si ha necessità reale di creare piccoli reattori pilota, senza di quelli si può teorizzare quanto si vuole, ma non si va avanti tecnicamente in niente. Alla teoria bella e buona va legata anche una tecnica adeguata.
> Qundi sono per un si al fermo delle centrali con Uranio e Plutonio, ma sono per un no per il fermo di centrali alternative che utilizzano energia nucleare, quindi per non fermare le possibilità voto No, ma sperando in una proposta referendaria meno imprecisa, io contesto la imprecisione legislativa che accomuna la fissione dell'uranio  e del plutonio al resto, non posso votare Si ad una proposta così generica e quindi poco incline a guardare avanti.


Danie' lasciatelo dire ma non sai proprio un cazzo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pensa che solo puntando sul risparmio energetico, siamo ad un fabbisogno del -40%....

le centrali nucleari servono solo ai lobbysti...

meglio spendere quei soldi in contributi per infissi decenti, cappotti e quant'altro...


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Danie' lasciatelo dire ma non sai proprio un cazzo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Che centrano infissi e cazzate da casina con l'industria che necessita di grosse forniture elettriche? Sempre a badare alla casetta gli italiani, accidenti, quella casetta la hanno anche perchè hanno un lavoro e se lo quel lavoro c'è è perchè qualcuno ha una industria o un indotto o richiede un servizio per quella industria, perchè i servizi muoiono se manca la economia di base.


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Danie' lasciatelo dire ma non sai proprio un cazzo...


Senti, sei ingegnere? Dai dimmi le capacità di produzione di una centrale Nucleare, una termoelettrica cogenerativa, di una turbogas e di una solare termodinamica con i loro relativi coefficienti di efficienza. 
Dimmi perchè invece non utilizziamo l'energia idroelettrica e perchè molte turbine di questo genere sono ferme, spiegato questo si comprende perchè gli italiani sono stupidi.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senti, sei ingegnere? Dai dimmi le capacità di produzione di una centrale Nucleare, una termoelettrica cogenerativa, di una turbogas e di una solare termodinamica con i loro relativi coefficienti di efficienza.
> Dimmi perchè invece non utilizziamo l'energia idroelettrica e perchè molte turbine di questo genere sono ferme, spiegato questo si comprende perchè gli italiani sono stupidi.


Non sono ingegnere e manco Rubbia ma se permetti lui ha i coglioni mentre te no...:mrgreen:

sei solo imbottito di puttanate...

percio' vota 4 si' e nun rompe li cojoni...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senti, sei ingegnere? Dai dimmi le capacità di produzione di una centrale Nucleare, una termoelettrica cogenerativa, di una turbogas e di una solare termodinamica con i loro relativi coefficienti di efficienza.
> Dimmi perchè invece non utilizziamo l'energia idroelettrica e perchè molte turbine di questo genere sono ferme, spiegato questo si comprende perchè gli italiani sono stupidi.


 
io non sono ingegnere

ma ho amici ingegneri e altri che lavorano nella ricerca

e votano sì all'abrogazione anche perchè quella legge secondo loro finirà di ammazzarla la ricerca perchè la previsione era di comprare centrali "chiavi in mano" da soggetti esteri


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non sono ingegnere
> 
> ma ho amici ingegneri e altri che lavorano nella ricerca
> 
> e votano sì all'abrogazione anche perchè quella legge secondo loro finirà di ammazzarla la ricerca perchè la previsione era di comprare centrali "chiavi in mano" da soggetti esteri


Io nvoto no, per evitare un clamoroso referendum come quello dopo Chernobyl, perchè non possono passare 20 anni per avere l'idea solo di riprendere in mano anche la ricerca e ripeto, la ricerca sul nucleare in Italia non si è fatta per nulla da quel momento in poi.
Sterminator, Rubbia è solo un Fisico, purtroppo potrebbe dirti che in teoria Il LEP funziona perfettamente...in pratica ha bisogno di calibrazioni dinamiche per andare a compensare gli effetti del TGV sul flusso...e anche le maree del lago di Ginevra, lui ti dice solo quello che il popolino può voler conoscere, non dice stronzate, ma il si chiuderà le porte anche alle centrali sia al torio che al cesio, sia alla fusione a caldo. Si può votare anche si, ma servirebbe un testo più esplicito, ora come ora per bloccare una cosa che si voleva fare con tecnologie ormai obsolete e straniere si bloccherà anche il resto e questo lo reputo una idiozia incredibile. Sono dell'idea che i referendum vanno votati in coscienza di quello che si pensa sull'argomento e non su Berlusconi o no, chi vota in questo modo mi spiace è come un bambino con in mano una pistola, pericoloso e poco conscio di quello che fa.
Sterminator, poi per dirtela meglio...ho quasi di certo più chiaro io il funzionamento di una centrale elettrica che Rubbia, per il solo fatto che le ho studiate su testi più moderni e dietro a un luminare di turbomacchine, morto giusto 2 settimane fa.
Allora proponiamo un bel referendum per lo sviluppo di nuovi impienti idroelettrici con invasi cordinati e un totale restauro di quelli attuali, i verdi sarebbero contrari, ma è l'energia eletrica pulita più efficiente...perchè noi scemi abbiamo chiuso molte di quelle centrali?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io nvoto no, per evitare un clamoroso referendum come quello dopo Chernobyl, perchè non possono passare 20 anni per avere l'idea solo di riprendere in mano anche la ricerca e ripeto, la ricerca sul nucleare in Italia non si è fatta per nulla da quel momento in poi.
> Sterminator, Rubbia è solo un Fisico, purtroppo potrebbe dirti che in teoria Il LEP funziona perfettamente...in pratica ha bisogno di calibrazioni dinamiche per andare a compensare gli effetti del TGV sul flusso...e anche le maree del lago di Ginevra, lui ti dice solo quello che il popolino può voler conoscere, non dice stronzate, ma il si chiuderà le porte anche alle centrali sia al torio che al cesio, sia alla fusione a caldo. Si può votare anche si, ma servirebbe un testo più esplicito, ora come ora per bloccare una cosa che si voleva fare con tecnologie ormai obsolete e straniere si bloccherà anche il resto e questo lo reputo una idiozia incredibile. Sono dell'idea che i referendum vanno votati in coscienza di quello che si pensa sull'argomento e non su Berlusconi o no, chi vota in questo modo mi spiace è come un bambino con in mano una pistola, pericoloso e poco conscio di quello che fa.
> Sterminator, poi per dirtela meglio...ho quasi di certo più chiaro io il funzionamento di una centrale elettrica che Rubbia, per il solo fatto che le ho studiate su testi più moderni e dietro a un luminare di turbomacchine, morto giusto 2 settimane fa.
> Allora proponiamo un bel referendum per lo sviluppo di nuovi impienti idroelettrici con invasi cordinati e un totale restauro di quelli attuali, i verdi sarebbero contrari, ma è l'energia eletrica pulita più efficiente...perchè noi scemi abbiamo chiuso molte di quelle centrali?


ahahahahahahah

azz abbiamo un premio Nobel e nun lo sapemo...

ahahahahah

Danie' pensa a pija quello straccio de laurea e nun te monta' la capoccia a meno che nun voj fa' abbonamenti a figuremmerd' nella vita oltre a quelle fatte...

l'Ignobel te becchi altro che Nobel...

e ritarati il senso del ridicolo che e' starato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Giugno 2011)

*Riflettendo.*

Stermi'


Mi sono rivista la trasmissione.

  Il direttore esecutivo di Greenpeace Italia Giuseppe Onufrio ad ANNOZERO  del 2 giugno, al minuto 01:36:58 http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programm...2a02-4fe6-9aac-6cbcb581ff14-annozero.html#p=0 dopo lintervento di Daniela Santa(de)che' (?)  ,  ha detto che il referendun (anche in caso di vittoria dei SI)  e' valido SOLO  per 5 anni  ... Questi ci stanno prendendo per il culo  , da ambedue le parti ointingat: ...  come sempre! :yes:




Il Premio Nobel Carlo Rubbia disse: Fino ad oggi non esite un  *sistema sicuro* per eliminare/stoccare le scorie radioattive ... allora :thinking: che stiamo a fare qui, stiamo a pettinare le bambole  azzo: 




 


OGGI su Fatto Quotidiano:
*“Su Fukushima nascosta la verità. Vogliono minimizzare le conseguenze dell’incidente”      *

*Gli esperti Angelo Baracca, Ernesto Burgio e Giorgio Ferrari hanno  analizzato i dati pubblicati online dalla Tepco. Non è vero, dicono, che  le misure antisismiche della centrale nucleare hanno retto: "Gravi  danni già causati dal terremoto, prima che arrivasse lo tsunami. E il  cesio 137 contaminerà la catena alimentare per molti anni"*

L'articolo completo:
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...imizzare-le-conseguenze-dellincidente/114917/



Penso che di nucleare se ne parlera' ancora ed ancora per molto tempo ... una cosa e' certa: Ce stanno a prendere per il culo. :ciao:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi'
> 
> 
> Mi sono rivista la trasmissione.
> ...


La durata dei 5 anni per gli effetti del referendum, equivale uguaglio all'affossamento del nuke perche' per costruire una centrale minimo occorrono 10-15 anni...

Mari' parliamo d'altro...

THE NUKE IS DEAD!

GAME OVER!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (4 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La durata dei 5 anni per gli effetti del referendum, equivale uguaglio all'affossamento del nuke perche' per costruire una centrale minimo occorrono 10-15 anni...
> 
> Mari' parliamo d'altro...
> 
> ...



Stermi' sai com'e'  non ho piu' fiducia di niente e di nessuno :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' sai com'e'  non ho piu' fiducia di niente e di nessuno :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Questa e' bella viva invece...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questa e' bella viva invece...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



VABBUO!!! 

Comunque vigiliamo sempre :cooldue:


----------



## Daniele (4 Giugno 2011)

Bersani il 13 Novembre 2007 in un discorso personale con il ministro dell'energia americano, fonte Wikileaks
"il referendum del 1987 hqa soltanto sospeso e non chiuso i piani nucleari dell'Italia L'Italia non è fuori dalla produzione di energia atomica" 

Bersani il 28 Settembre 2008 a Carpi (MO) riguardo alla privatizzazione della società che gestisce  acqua, gas e rifiuti fra Modena e Mantova
"Quando si parla di acqua, subentra il tema della gestione: cioè come faccio a fare in modo  che si perda meno acqua, che si depuri bene, che si facciano investimenti sensati? Devo chiamare uno che è capace di fare bene quel mestiere lì...E' tutto qua il tema!" "Allora distinguiamo il concetto: stiamo dicendo che facciamo una partnership industriale per rafforzare la gestione dell'acqua. la scelta è quella di cercare con misure trasparenti delle partnership industriali".

Margherita Hack, fonte L'Unità:
"Sulla costruzioni di centrali in Italia si può discutere, ma sulla ricerca no, quella non va abbandonata
Su MicroMega
" C'è una paura irrazionale sul nucleare idata soltanto da ignoranza di tipo scientifico" 

Diceva Richard Robert Ernst, Nobel per la Chimica: " Chi altri, se non gli scienziati, sono responsabili di fissare indicazioni per determinare il progresso e per salvaguardare gli interessi delle generazioni future?"

Non scrivo le parole della lettera spedita a Bersani da 72 tra imprenditori, intellettuali e scienziati di sinistra intitolata "Un Pd nucleare", credo che potrebbe essere persino di cattivo gusto.

Visto che sono ignorante e non so quello che dico, ho solo scritto di fatti reali e parole reali, ho messo le parole di Richard Robert Ernst che indicano il fatto che in questi giorni non abbiamo visto for fiiore di scienziati a parlarci di nucleare, ma politici, rapper, cantanti e segaioli vari, persone senza competenze.

Si può fermare la costruzione delle centrali elettriche nucleari per utilizzo di energia in maniera profittevole, ma permane la necessità di poterne costruire piccole (e per questo infinitamente più sicure) per la ricerca, cosa che il referendum non accetterà.

Sttolineo che queta battaglia referendaria di Bersani è una battaglia contro se stesso, contro i suoi pensieri e contro quello che lui stesso pensava, in nome solo di un odio verso una persona e mi chiedo, può bastare come valore questo per rinnegare i propri pensieri?

Io come ho detto voterò 3 si e un no certo, in quanto ignorante come Margherita Hack e come altri scienziati che reputano questo referendum mal posto e a scanso di equivoci per Sterminator, non dico che non sia giusto non fare le centrali nucleari, ma accettare questo testo che bloccherebbe come nel 1987 totalmente anche la ricerca scientifica, voterò così anche per una faccenda semplice, io che sono molti anni che sono ai seggi in occasione dei referendum ho visto tanti, troppi si, con percentuali da paura, motivo per cui ho compreso che l'italiano medio considera il Si un valore e il No un non valore, una vergogna, mentre per me un Si o un No fatti con cognizione di causa che non sono quelli dettati da Bersani, Di Pietro, Berlusconi, Fini e tutti gli altri, ma un libero voto senza alcuna parte politica, come dovebbe essere. Considererò bene anche chi voterà No ai due referendum sull'acqua, visto che una scelta non comporta morte e distruzione, se non altre cose, ma di certo non le cose che si paventano se vincesse il No (anche se io voterò Si per motivi ddel tutto di personale idea su cosa debba essere pubblico o no).


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bersani il 13 Novembre 2007 in un discorso personale con il ministro dell'energia americano, fonte Wikileaks
> "il referendum del 1987 hqa soltanto sospeso e non chiuso i piani nucleari dell'Italia L'Italia non è fuori dalla produzione di energia atomica"
> 
> Bersani il 28 Settembre 2008 a Carpi (MO) riguardo alla privatizzazione della società che gestisce  acqua, gas e rifiuti fra Modena e Mantova
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Bersani..AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...le solite tattiche dei comunisti AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...e non hai capito Daniele...se tu dici A lui ti dirà stronzo ahahahaha...perchè invece devi fare B...se tu dicevi devi fare B...lui ti dirà stronzo...ahahaha...devi fare A...
Tipico no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

( tento che se mi legge dice che sono un fallito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Bersani..AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...le solite tattiche dei comunisti AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...e non hai capito Daniele...se tu dici A lui ti dirà stronzo ahahahaha...perchè invece devi fare B...se tu dicevi devi fare B...lui ti dirà stronzo...ahahaha...devi fare A...
> Tipico no?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ( tento che se mi legge dice che sono un fallito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


Conte, io rispetto chi cercherà di dare un voto con delle proprie motivazioni tirate fuori da ricerca personale, non da propaganda referendaria, come è sempre fatto in Italia. In ogni voto referendario, chi vota Si non è per forza più valido e più illuminato, passando il fatto che una scelta fatta sotto informazione personale è una scelta di diritto va sempre rispettata.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, io rispetto chi cercherà di dare un voto con delle proprie motivazioni tirate fuori da ricerca personale, non da propaganda referendaria, come è sempre fatto in Italia. In ogni voto referendario, chi vota Si non è per forza più valido e più illuminato, passando il fatto che una scelta fatta sotto informazione personale è una scelta di diritto va sempre rispettata.


Certo...
Come sai storicamente...
Quando sale su un regime sia di sinistra o di destra...
Finisce il rispetto per i diritti no?
E funziona così...o sei dei nostri con le buone, o sei dei nostri con le cattive...
poi ovvio dobbiamo informarci a 360 gradi...e non solo sul manifesto e l'unità no?:up::up::up:

Comunque sia io la penso come Admin...
L'energia ci serve no?


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> Come sai storicamente...
> Quando sale su un regime sia di sinistra o di destra...
> Finisce il rispetto per i diritti no?
> ...


L'energia adesso serve, tra qualche anno servirà ancor di più perchè anche se si creasse l'automobile all'idrogeno o si vendessero quelle elettriche la produzione sarebbe costretta a far uso di fonti energetiche enormi. In toria l'auto elettrica è si pulita se vista solo dal punto di vista del mezzo, se confrontata con tutta la produzione di energia anche essa produce CO2, evidentemente, oltre che altri inquinanti. Ci furono studi importanti per l'utilizzo dell'idrelettrico anche fluviale (il che avrebbe reso alcuni fiumi navigabili piacevoli e oltretutto un fior fiore della produzione elettrica pulita, ovviamente affossati come sempre e non solo dall'amico dei lobbisti del nucleare. Poi rimane che per i politici il maggior problema italiano è la legge elettrorale e il fatto che non tutti gli italiani sono perfettamente rappresentati, quindi c'è bisogno di un proporzionale alla tedesca...ma noi non siamo tedeschi, non sapppiamo cosa sia un bene nazionale e quindi come potremmo andare avanti con tali condizioni se poi si litiga, si litiga e si litiga su enormi cazzate e non si fa nulla? Ahhh, si questi sono veri problemi per lo stato. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'energia adesso serve, tra qualche anno servirà ancor di più perchè anche se si creasse l'automobile all'idrogeno o si vendessero quelle elettriche la produzione sarebbe costretta a far uso di fonti energetiche enormi. In toria l'auto elettrica è si pulita se vista solo dal punto di vista del mezzo, se confrontata con tutta la produzione di energia anche essa produce CO2, evidentemente, oltre che altri inquinanti. Ci furono studi importanti per l'utilizzo dell'idrelettrico anche fluviale (il che avrebbe reso alcuni fiumi navigabili piacevoli e oltretutto un fior fiore della produzione elettrica pulita, ovviamente affossati come sempre e non solo dall'amico dei lobbisti del nucleare. Poi rimane che per i politici il maggior problema italiano è la legge elettrorale e il fatto che non tutti gli italiani sono perfettamente rappresentati, quindi c'è bisogno di un proporzionale alla tedesca...ma noi non siamo tedeschi, non sapppiamo cosa sia un bene nazionale e quindi come potremmo andare avanti con tali condizioni se poi si litiga, si litiga e si litiga su enormi cazzate e non si fa nulla? Ahhh, si questi sono veri problemi per lo stato. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io non sono competente in materia, ma anni fa, in officina abbiamo visto degli studi sul motore ad idrogeno da parte della BMW. Ora io non so dirti se funzioni o meno, ma certo se funziona, sarebbe una bella botta per le multinazionali petrolifere no?
Poi sul nucleare...
A me risulta che noi comperiamo un sacco di energia elettrica dalla Francia che usa il nucleare. Se avvenisse un disastro in Francia...le radiazioni ci colpirebbero o sbaglio?

Mi pare comunque che dato il costo dell'energia ci siano state in questi ultimi anni molte politiche dedicate al risparmio energetico no? 
Case coibentate, caldaie sempre più efficenti con minimo spreco, motori sempre più potenti che consumino meno...
Cavoli chi pensava 20 anni fa di realizzare dei motori diesel a 1300 di cilindrata e dotati di molta potenza?

Se accetti...
Mai visto tanto inquinamento come a Budapest con le Trabant.
Quale stato produceva queste auto demoniache...per sicurezza, efficenza, inquinamento?
Cazzo Daniele vanno a miscela...e scaricano olio bruciato...
Non ti dico poi i camions...

ragazzi provate a guidare una trabant...poi mi dite...

Ma se il partito dice che l'olio bruciato è ossigeno...bisgona crederci...altrimenti Siberia! No?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

ho seguito recentemente un seminario molto interessante sull'energia.

Al di là di scelte "ideologiche" presentava con chiarezza i bisogni energetici e le fonti disponibili, con le effettive possibilità di crescita delle varie fonti, e i costi.

Il petrolio, fino a quando durerà, sarà comunque la scelta più economica. Non ambientale, ovvio.
Ma anche il nucleare, non crediate che sia a costo ambientale zero,  nè che possa risolvere il problema energetico.

Intanto, potrà essere usato solo per l'energia elettrica. e se venisse sfruttato appieno, le scorte di materia prima disponibili si esaurirebbero nel giro di poco tempo, purtroppo. molto meno del petrolio, che pure comincia a scarseggiare. Sto parlando delle tecnologie attuali ovviamente. Ma le centrali nucleari di 4^a generazione sono mooooolto lontane.

Il problema fondamentale è che il nostro bisogno energetico continua ad aumentare. Non si può prescindere da una politica di abbattimento dei consumi, che solo in minima parte può venire dai singoli. Se le persone fisiche riducessero* tutte* il 50% dei consumi, a livello globale avremmo una riduzione del 5%... 

Anche l'energia solare, da sviluppare sicuramente, non può con le tecnologie attuali sostituire il petrolio. Serve infatti a tutt'ora solo per l'energia elettrica, e la superficie richiesta attualmente per la sostituzione completa come fonte è insostenibile, per ogni paese.

Insomma, nucleare sì, ma non è così semplice...
Servono politiche molto più a lungo respiro. Ricerca. Ricerca. Ricerca.

PS non mi ricordo ovviamente da dove venivano i dati, scusatemi, ma erano fonti pubbliche e certificate.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ho seguito recentemente un seminario molto interessante sull'energia.
> 
> Al di là di scelte "ideologiche" presentava con chiarezza i bisogni energetici e le fonti disponibili, con le effettive possibilità di crescita delle varie fonti, e i costi.
> 
> ...


E pensiamo se i cinesi volessero vivere come gli occidentali...
Pensiamo se tutto il mondo in via di sviluppo consumasse quanto noi occidentali...
Sono problemi grossi...


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ho seguito recentemente un seminario molto interessante sull'energia.
> 
> Al di là di scelte "ideologiche" presentava con chiarezza i bisogni energetici e le fonti disponibili, con le effettive possibilità di crescita delle varie fonti, e i costi.
> 
> ...


Il tutto alquanto realistico, in effetti i reattori nucleari di IV generazione sono ancora lontani, la fusione a caldo con un reattore toroidale tipo Tokamak è promettente ma necessita di ricerca, per la fusione a freddo un esperimento tenuto all'ENEA di Frascati ha dimostrato la effettiva possibilità di fusione a freddo, ma tra questo e il riuscire a creare un sistema reamente funzionante ci servono decenni...molti decenni. 
Il nucelare classico è superato e su questo non ci sono dubbi, rimane il fatto che nucleare non è solo fissione di Uranio...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Giugno 2011)

Il problema dell'energia all'idrogeno è che al momento si creano le quantità richieste per le poche automobili sempre dal petrolio, e un massiccio investimento scientifico su questo fronte non migliorerebbe la indipendenza dal petrolio.

La creazione di idrogeno tramite idrolisi (sorry, elettrolisi dell'acqua  ) sarebbe già molto meglio, ma il costo estremamente alto per via degli impianti fotovoltaici. Restano le sorgenti naturali di grandi quantità di idrogeno, quali i vulcani (già ...).

Italia potrebbe alimentare se stessa per tre diverse sorgenti di energia inesauribili almeno per i prossimi centinaia di anni: geotermica (sfruttata solo in minima parte), correnti di mare (non utilizzata) e altre risorse idriche (sfruttate male), e infine l'energia solare a livello di generazione di calore ed energia elettrica.

I problemi sono però a livello personale e molteplici: la gran voglia di merito e poltrona, incapacità di dividere e condividere, incapacità di terminare un progetto iniziato e incapacità di investire nelle tecnologie giuste. Ovviamente non riguarda non soltanto l'Italia, ma questi difetti in Italia sono presenti fino all'eccesso, che purtroppo si rivolgono molto negativamente sull'intera popolazione.

In altre parole: tutti sappiamo come fare, ma nessuno di noi è in grado di realizzare il proprio progetto, perché non vogliamo rinunciare a nessuno dei nostri privilegi o beni per il bene di tutti, noi compresi.


----------



## Mari' (5 Giugno 2011)

*LA VECCHIA TESLA CAR SARÀ LA MACCHINA DEL FUTURO di Etleboro  *                                                                                                                                                                                  17/06/2006  

Lei  sarà l'automobile del futuro, una risposta a tutte le nostre domande:  non usa benzina, nessun tipo di olio, appena alcuni montaggi di grasso,  non ha radiatore da riempire o che si possa congelare, nessun problema  al carburatore, e soprattutto non emana sostanze inquinanti.

 L'automobile del mistero appartiene, ancora una volta, a Nikola Tesla, che nel 1931, sostenuto dalla Pierce Arrow Co.  e dalla General Electric, sostituì il motore a benzina di una Pierce  Arrow con un motore elettrico a corrente alternata di 80 cavalli, senza  una fonte di energia esterna, senza batterie: installò sull'auto un  piccolo circuito collegato a distanza ad un'antenna che trasmetteva  energia nell'etere. Essa possiede vantaggi che gli arcani modelli con il  motore a scoppio non potranno mai offrire: assoluta assenza di rumore,  azionandosi semplicemente con la chiave dell'accensione, e di  inquinamento. Sino al 1912 tali veicoli circolavano seguendo la  tecnologia di Edison, con batterie limitate nella carica e nella  potenzialità, che dovevano essere ricaricate ogni notte per potersi  spostare. 

Intanto la Westinghouse Co., a cui Tesla aveva ceduto gran parte dei suoi brevetti, stava vendendo e  installando il generatore a corrente alternata di Tesla in tutto il  paese, mentre la Edison Power Co., sua diretta concorrente, perdeva  quote di mercato, perché finchè si utilizzavano le batterie come  alimentazione non si andava avanti.
 Tesla  dunque sostituì il motore a benzina con uno cilindrico, interamente  incluso nel motore, con un ventilatore di raffreddamento ma senza alcun  distributore, e con una scatola che fungeva da "ricevitore di energia", o  meglio da convertitore di energia gravitazionale.

 I  convertitori avevano inoltre 12 tubi di aspirazione ed erano collegati  ad un'antenna che comunicava con un edificio che faceva da trasmittente.  Tesla creò infatti una sorta di antenna, un accumulatore di energia che  fungeva dunque da alimentazione per il veicolo, che viaggiava con un  motore a corrente alternata e raggiungeva le 90 miglia orarie, con  prestazioni che eguagliavano o superavano quelle di un normale motore a  combustione interna, ma senza alcuna ricarica.
 L'antenna  era installata al di fuori della vettura, collegata alla scatola  posizionata nella parte anteriore della macchina, e ad un'officina  accanto alle cascate del Niagara che trasmetteva energia. Con tale  sistema ognuno avrebbe potuto creare la propria energia, cosa che non  piacque molto a J.P. Morgan che decise di fermare il progetto della  Torre di Wardencliffe di Tesla. 

 Alla domanda  di dove mai fosse la fonte d'energia, Tesla rispondeva che questa era  "nell'etere tutto intorno noi": lo credettero pazzo e così decise di  portare via con sé la scatola d'alimentazione. In realtà Tesla riuscì a  sfruttare in qualche modo il campo magnetico terrestre che avvolge il  nostro pianeta, ad attingervi e convogliarlo verso il veicolo, o meglio  riuscì ad amplificare l'energia che è presente nell'aria per spingerla  verso una macchina. Nel convertitore vi era abbastanza energia per  illuminare una casa intera, oltre al gestire il motore di macchina.

 Tuttavia  il progetto non fu divulgato e la macchina fu tenuta in stretto riserbo  dagli industriali che si appropriarono della stessa. Attualmente le  società che conseguono i più alti profitti sono proprio le industrie  petrolifere, le sette sorelle, che occultarono subito quella tecnologia  che avrebbe reso vani i loro investimenti e i futuri profitti. Così  facendo si sono resi responsabili di tutti i crimini commessi nel corso  di questo secolo: di guerre, di inquinamento, dell'olocausto e dei danni  psichici e fisici della società attuale.

 Ora  vogliono venderci a caro prezzo una tecnologia che ha già cento anni di  storia, che è già stata ammortizzata nei costi e nelle sperimentazioni,  pubblicizzando l'avvento del futuro con essa.
 Un'intera  industria automobilistica continua a produrre automobili obsolete,  dalle tecnologie di base banali e altamente inquinanti, ma che nelle  loro politiche di marketing rappresentano l'avanguardia per progresso e  meccanica. Ci hanno rubato la scienza, circa cento anni di Storia,  alterando l'equilibrio climatico e biologico della Terra, che sarà  travolta da sconvolgimenti e catastrofi naturali che rappresentano dei  veri e propri fenomeni di riadattamento alle nuove condizioni.
 Non  smetteremo di combattere questa guerra, perché ognuno dovrà avere  l'energia che gli spetta in quanto essere vivente del cosmo.

 _"Da quando le persone corrotte si uniscono fra loro per costituire una forza, poi le persone oneste devono fare lo stesso"  _
 _(Tolstoy)_

 (Tratto da etleboro.blogspot.com)

Fonte:
http://www.nexusedizioni.it/apri/Ar...-CAR-SARA-LA-MACCHINA-DEL-FUTURO-di-Etleboro/


*

Forse sarebbe il caso di riconsiderare i progetti di Nicola Testla* 


*IL Futuro Appartiene A Me*
(Nicola Testla)

1/5   ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PZ-eV0Mxrw&feature=fvwrel

2/5​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7-DVWFBkMo&feature=fvwrel

3/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppw_P-fbklA&feature=fvwrel

4/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNnMaXO_LCI&feature=fvwrel

5/5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X65UXEe0Odk&feature=fvwrel

:mrgreen:​


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *LA VECCHIA TESLA CAR SARÀ LA MACCHINA DEL FUTURO di Etleboro  *                                                                                                                                                                                  17/06/2006
> 
> Lei  sarà l'automobile del futuro, una risposta a tutte le nostre domande:  non usa benzina, nessun tipo di olio, appena alcuni montaggi di grasso,  non ha radiatore da riempire o che si possa congelare, nessun problema  al carburatore, e soprattutto non emana sostanze inquinanti.
> 
> ...


Si anch'io avevo letto un libro dove si insegnava come guarire dalla miopia:up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (6 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Berluska e' in arrivo un altro palo dritto nel culo...
> 
> riassunto:
> 
> ...



*ATTENZIONE!*

*MANCANO SOLO 25.332.487 VOTI PER IL QUORUM *


:mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (6 Giugno 2011)

*ATTENZIONE le schede del referendum non vanno sovrapposte!! *

* REFERENDUM DEL 12-13 GIUGNO  Le schede per i referendum non vanno sovrapposte, hanno la caratteristica della carta carbone. *


* METTENDOLE UNA SOPRA L'ALTRA SI CORRE IL RISCHIO DI ANNULLARE LE ALTRE MENTRE SI VOTA LA PRIMA. *
* FATE GIRARE!

:up:
*​


----------



## Sterminator (6 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'energia adesso serve, tra qualche anno servirà ancor di più perchè anche se si creasse l'automobile all'idrogeno o si vendessero quelle elettriche la produzione sarebbe costretta a far uso di fonti energetiche enormi. In toria l'auto elettrica è si pulita se vista solo dal punto di vista del mezzo, se confrontata con tutta la produzione di energia anche essa produce CO2, evidentemente, oltre che altri inquinanti. Ci furono studi importanti per l'utilizzo dell'idrelettrico anche fluviale (il che avrebbe reso alcuni fiumi navigabili piacevoli e oltretutto un fior fiore della produzione elettrica pulita, ovviamente affossati come sempre e non solo dall'amico dei lobbisti del nucleare. Poi rimane che per i politici il maggior problema italiano è la legge elettrorale e il fatto che non tutti gli italiani sono perfettamente rappresentati, quindi c'è bisogno di un proporzionale alla tedesca...ma noi non siamo tedeschi, non sapppiamo cosa sia un bene nazionale e quindi come potremmo andare avanti con tali condizioni se poi si litiga, si litiga e si litiga su enormi cazzate e non si fa nulla? Ahhh, si questi sono veri problemi per lo stato. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh gia', l'energia adesso serve e tu t'imbarchi in una storia nucleare che tra lazzi e cazzi ti fara' vedere il primo Kilowatt tra na' ventina d'anni?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io ripeto cio' che dissi tempo fa...

gia' adesso andresti in culo al mondo, se per casa tua utilizzassi una pompa geotermica e pannelli sul tetto...

ma e' troppo difficile da capire...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque datte na rinfrescata alla memoria sul nuke con l'egregio Report...nella parte 5 si parla di Italy e se dopo la visione sei ancora favorevole per il nuke, sei un deficiente...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyPkgZyQuDQ&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R2JQ_Ab8To&NR=1&feature=fvwp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BJdME4V6bM&NR=1&feature=fvwp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxLPBqP3bxM&NR=1&feature=fvwp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtXNg4-QXlY&NR=1&feature=fvwp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVc6MWZGu1E&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Sterminator (6 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *ATTENZIONE!*
> 
> *MANCANO SOLO 25.332.487 VOTI PER IL QUORUM *
> 
> ...


Si' c'e' senz'altro il battiquorum, pero' considerando quanto so' cazzoni e falliti gli avvocati che circondano il nano, visto che non hanno mai portato a casa un provvedimento "strano" , puntualmente bocciati, scommetto che domani la consulta se pulira' il culo con il loro ricorso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (6 Giugno 2011)

*O t*

Divertiti Stermi': :mrgreen:

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...to_30050d28-9014-11e0-bd7e-24c232303fed.shtml


Fatti un giro di prua  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Divertiti Stermi': :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...to_30050d28-9014-11e0-bd7e-24c232303fed.shtml
> 
> ...


Mari' comunque finiscano i processi, lo stronzo e' fottuto lo stesso...

lo stanno "suicidando"...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' comunque finiscano i processi, lo stronzo e' fottuto lo stesso...
> 
> lo stanno "suicidando"...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Fatti un giro in "abc"  ce ne da morire :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Divertiti Stermi': :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...to_30050d28-9014-11e0-bd7e-24c232303fed.shtml
> 
> ...


è un modo consueto per dilatare i tempi


----------



## Mari' (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è un modo consueto per dilatare i tempi



Mi sa che il tempo sta per scadere :mrgreen:








:mrgreen: :mrgreen:​


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

C.V.D.

sti falliti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

*Referendum, sì anche dalla Consulta*

*La Corte Costituzionale ha deciso di considerare ammissibile il quesito sul nucleare* 













 MILANO  - Con una decisione unanime la Corte costituzionale ha  deciso di considerare ammissibile il nuovo quesito referendario sul  nucleare riformulato dalla Cassazione dopo le modifiche contenute nel Dl  omnibus. Lo si apprende da fonti vicine alla Consulta. La decisione era  stata in qualche modo anticipata dal neo presidente della Corte,  Alfonso Quaranta, che  lunedì a pochi minuti dalla sua nomina aveva spiegato che a suo parere i  giudici costituzionali non avrebbero potuto bloccare il quesito.   
 Redazione Online
*07 giugno 2011*


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> C.V.D.
> 
> sti falliti...
> 
> ...




:up:, :up:, :up:.​


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up:, :up:, :up:.​



Padre, perche' mi hai abbandonato?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Padre, perche' mi hai abbandonato?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Chi lo ha detto/dice?


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi lo ha detto/dice?


l'holy spirit...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Padre, perche' mi hai abbandonato?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




*:*


:rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *:*
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:​


Non voglio manco pensare come faremo quando a breve ce lascera'...

Berlusco' nun ce lassa'...

vie' qua, facce ride...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non voglio manco pensare come faremo quando a breve ce lascera'...
> 
> Berlusco' nun ce lassa'...
> 
> ...




Sara' dura :triste::triste::triste:​


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2011)




----------



## Sterminator (7 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


>


Forte Giannelli...:mrgreen:

Una risata lo seppellira'...






























































e sputi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *ATTENZIONE le schede del referendum non vanno sovrapposte!! *
> 
> * REFERENDUM DEL 12-13 GIUGNO  Le schede per i referendum non vanno sovrapposte, hanno la caratteristica della carta carbone. *
> 
> ...


Scusa ma dove sta questa cosa? Chi lo sa prima che vengono distribuiti? Chi permette che siano fatte in questo modo?

Se fosse vero, perché non viene reso noto e denunciato alle autorità competenti, quale la Corte Costituzionale o il TAR?


----------



## Mari' (9 Giugno 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Scusa ma dove sta questa cosa? Chi lo sa prima che vengono distribuiti? Chi permette che siano fatte in questo modo?
> 
> Se fosse vero, perché non viene reso noto e denunciato alle autorità competenti, quale la Corte Costituzionale o il TAR?



L'avviso sta girando per tutto il web, meglio fare attenzione :diffi: a chi non stanno bene questi referendum la notte non dorme per far si che tutto va a puttane ... pensa agli italiani all'estero, leggi qua:

http://www.tmnews.it/web/sezioni/top10/20110609_091905.shtml



:mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (9 Giugno 2011)

*Viaggi nucleari lungo le strade *
* del Piemonte. Ma la gente non ne sa nulla*​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IAuUwDALfY


Da Vercelli a La Hague, Normandia. Questo il viaggio delle scorie  nucleari italiane che in Francia saranno riprocessate. Da qui torneranno  in Italia per essere stoccate. I carichi atomici viaggiano senza che le  popolazioni locali vengano avvertite come prevede una direttiva europea

Continua:
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...-piemonte-ma-la-gente-non-ne-sa-nulla/116813/


----------



## Match Point (9 Giugno 2011)

ah si é vero ho visto il video http://tg.la7.it/politica/video-i426629, sono davvero soddisfatta!!!avevo paura che all fine fosse cancellato, non sapevo neanche se tornare a casa per votare con wimdu, dato che sto facendo uno stage fuori sede,e i voli non te li regalavano come invece dicevano ,ma sono contenta di poter avere votato!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Scusa ma dove sta questa cosa? Chi lo sa prima che vengono distribuiti? Chi permette che siano fatte in questo modo?
> 
> Se fosse vero, perché non viene reso noto e denunciato alle autorità competenti, quale la Corte Costituzionale o il TAR?


 
le schede vengono stampate a colori con le modalità più economiche
il che implica una parziale trasferibilità degli inchiostri di stampa se sottoposti a pressione (come capita con l'inchiostro di giornale)





Mari' ha detto:


> L'avviso sta girando per tutto il web, meglio fare attenzione :diffi: a chi non stanno bene questi referendum la notte non dorme per far si che tutto va a puttane ... pensa agli italiani all'estero, leggi qua:
> 
> http://www.tmnews.it/web/sezioni/top10/20110609_091905.shtml
> 
> ...


 
il "casino" degli italiani all'estero è voluto

esiste una sentenza della C.Costituzionale (68 del 1978) che afferma (caso analogo di sostituzione del quesito, anche se all'epoca il problema non era dei voti "esteri" ma della sostiyuzione del queito subito prima delle votazioni) che "non si può certo sostenere che gli elettori vengano chiamati su un quesito affatto diverso da quello per cui erano state operate la presentazione e la sottoscrizione della richiesta di referendum abrogativo"

nessuno ne parla
chiediamoci perchè

io penso che qualcuno abbia interesse a verificare ex post se il conteggio del quorum fa più comodo in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## Sterminator (9 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le schede vengono stampate a colori con le modalità più economiche
> il che implica una parziale trasferibilità degli inchiostri di stampa se sottoposti a pressione (come capita con l'inchiostro di giornale)
> 
> 
> ...


Ma in questo caso lo spirito del legislatore e' rimasto immutato  anche con la modifica in corso d'opera e cambiando il quesito, percio' la cassazione ha detto che si puo' fare....

Calcolando gli italiani all'estero (3 milioni) e' come se il quorum fosse il 58%...

ma considerando che di loro ha votato (perche' hanno gia' votato) solo il 14% (dati gia' pervenuti) e su quesito diverso, secondo me gli stessi giuristi cazzuti che hanno sviscerato per bene tutto l'ambaradan finora, riusciranno a far annullare i voti esteri e riportare il quorum alla soglia inferiore...

certo se come sembra, la gente andra' in massa, manco servira' il ricorso...

sperem..


----------



## Mari' (9 Giugno 2011)

Io diffido di tutto e di tutti, diceva il Grande vecchio (Andreotti): A pensare male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca. :mrgreen:


Intanto Sartori dice:
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...tero-per-sartori-e-unenorme-assurdita/116792/


----------



## Sterminator (9 Giugno 2011)

E meno male che senza nucleare si rischia il buio come sostengono i falliti pronuke......

alla faccia, va' che sovrapproduzione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

*E i francesi ringraziano*

*Energia: la partita ora diventa elettrica
La sovracapacità delle centrali a gas*

*Il mercato sta attraversando una fortissima fase di assestamento*







 Certo, «ci mancherebbe solo una centrale a carbone a Porto Tolle,  poi al Nord chiudiamo bottega». Il grido di dolore di uno dei maggiori  produttori elettrici nazionali arriva forte e chiaro. E la questione  della riconversione dell'impianto veneto bloccata dal Consiglio di Stato  è, tutto sommato, solo la punta dell'iceberg, perché il mercato  elettrico sta attraversando una fortissima fase di assestamento. Un  periodo che potrebbe sfociare nel ridimensionamento o nell'uscita dal  mercato di chi ha puntato tutto, o quasi, sulle centrali che andavano  per la maggiore, i cicli combinati a gas. Non si può più scartare,  infatti, lo scenario che contempla un «consolidamento» di cui solo pochi  grandi gruppi potrebbero approfittare: l_'incumbent_Enel,  ma soprattutto gli stranieri come Edf, che tiene Edison nel mirino, e  magari l'altro colosso transalpino, Gdf-Suez, che non nasconde le sue  mire sul mercato italiano.
*L'INDICATORE* - Il segnale che la  situazione generale non prometta niente di buono viene da un indicatore  molto preciso: lo scorso aprile il prezzo di vendita del megawattora  elettrico non è riuscito a coprire neppure il costo del combustibile. Il  gas, appunto. Lo _spark spread_ -  questo l'oscuro nome dell'indice che per gli «elettrici» è pane  quotidiano - era già andato sotto zero a maggio e giugno del 2010, e in  un anno e mezzo non è mai risalito sopra 10 euro. Poco, in ogni caso,  per ripagare i costi fissi degli impianti a ciclo combinato. Anche  quelli di ultimissima generazione di Iride-Iren, A2A, Enipower, Tirreno  Power, Sorgenia, E.On e Alpiq-Avelar, tanto per citare in ordine  cronologico solo le centrali entrate in funzione da gennaio 2009.  «Abbiamo navigato per un lungo periodo intorno a 6 euro, ma ce ne  vorrebbero almeno 15», *confessa ancora l'anonimo produttore. La  sovracapacità produttiva e l'improvviso crollo della domanda elettrica  dal 2008 in poi sono le cause principali del declino, e il peso dei  contratti di lungo termine di approvvigionamento del gas ha fatto la sua  parte. Ma mentre la seconda non era prevedibile, tra i motivi che hanno  condotto alla prima si possono includere veri e propri errori  imprenditoriali. Risultato: l'impetuosa cavalcata che ha portato  l'industria energetica italiana dai blackout del 2003 ai 25 miliardi  investiti a fine 2010 (tra impianti nuovi e riconversioni) è ora  ingloriosamente finita in una palude. Dove ristagnano circa 20 mila  megawatt di extracapacity, pari al 34-35% della capacità  installata realmente efficiente. Più o meno il doppio di quanto sarebbe  consigliabile tenere come «capacità di riserva» per evitare al Paese  imprevedibili guai. Progettati per funzionare 5-6 mila ore l'anno, gli  impianti a gas ora viaggiano sotto le 2.800 ore. In alcune zone del Sud  si trascinano tra le 2.000-2.500. *






*IL FRONTE DEL CARBONE* - Ma non è  finita qui, perché il faraonico piano di incentivi alle rinnovabili  approvato dal governo (120 miliardi in dieci anni) avrà, in futuro,  l'effetto di togliere dal mercato altre quote di energia elettrica,  visto che l'elettricità da fonte rinnovabile gode di priorità di  vendita. E lo stesso accadrebbe se l'Enel, dopo l'abortito piano  nucleare, dovesse accelerare sul fronte del carbone, dove gode di un  vantaggio competitivo dovuto non solo alle sue competenze, ma anche alla  disponibilità dei siti. Senza un'inversione di rotta della domanda, per  i produttori a gas sarebbe un incubo. Ed è da considerazioni di questo  genere che nasce la prospettiva del consolidamento, e del clamoroso  fallimento di un decennio di liberalizzazioni. Se per Edison si arriverà  al _breakup_, se malgrado le tante smentite Rodolfo De Benedetti  vendesse Sorgenia per la pressione delle banche, e se E.On decidesse  effettivamente di uscire dall'Italia, le carte si rimescolerebbero non  poco. A favore, si presume, di grandi gruppi dalle spalle larghe  disposti a sopportare qualche anno di magra pur di acquisire posizioni  forti nella penisola. Come Gdf-Suez e Edf, ad esempio. Vie di uscita  alternative? C'è chi rispolvera l'ipotesi di concedere alle aziende  sbilanciate sul gas l'opportunità di unirsi all'Enel nelle centrali a  carbone. Ma da questo orecchio Fulvio Conti non ci sentirebbe proprio.  Altri (come Assoelettrica) ricordano che per far funzionare un sistema  elettrico con le rinnovabili occorre avere la disponibilità di mezzo  megawatt tradizionale ogni megawatt «verde». L'assicurazione che il  sistema stia in piedi anche di notte e quando il vento non soffia,  insomma, potrebbe essere fornita dalle centrali a gas che oggi non  marciano. Una ciambella di salvataggio forse un po' troppo in là nel  tempo. E che, come spesso accade, scaricherebbe i fallimenti del mercato  sulle bollette dei consumatori.

 Stefano Agnoli
*30 maggio 2011*(ultima modifica: 02 giugno 2011)


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma in questo caso lo spirito del legislatore e' rimasto immutato anche con la modifica in corso d'opera e cambiando il quesito, percio' la cassazione ha detto che si puo' fare....
> 
> Calcolando gli italiani all'estero (3 milioni) e' come se il quorum fosse il 58%...
> 
> ...


proprio perchè il quesito è formalmente diverso ma sotanzialmente conforme al precedente
i voti esteri dovrebbero essere considerati validi e il quorum estero ricompreso
il fatto che si ciurli su questo aspetto, senza chiarire la cosa in un senso o nell'altro mi fa ritenere che la ciurlata sia funzionale agli interessi di chi può


----------



## Sterminator (9 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io diffido di tutto e di tutti, diceva il Grande vecchio (Andreotti): A pensare male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Intanto Sartori dice:
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...tero-per-sartori-e-unenorme-assurdita/116792/


Infatti De Girolamo con i voti della ndrangheta fu votato...

comunque per me chi paga tasse e lavora all'estero, non ha niente a che fare con i destini del paese di nascita...

vorrei vedere il loro grado d'informazione pure, quando gia' in Italia so' disinformati de brutto...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> proprio perchè il quesito è formalmente diverso ma sotanzialmente conforme al precedente
> i voti esteri dovrebbero essere considerati validi e il quorum estero ricompreso
> il fatto che si ciurli su questo aspetto, senza chiarire la cosa in un senso o nell'altro mi fa ritenere che la ciurlata sia funzionale agli interessi di chi può


No, i voti esteri saranno annullati e quindi saranno fuori dal quorum, perche' sulla scheda che hanno gia' votato, il quesito e' diverso da quello su cui ci esprimeremo noi visto che i riferimenti agli articoli di legge non so' piu' quelli.....

la forma diventa sostanza...

che li cassino pure e che non ci scassino...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti De Girolamo con i voti della ndrangheta fu votato...
> 
> *comunque per me chi paga tasse e lavora all'estero, non ha niente a che fare con i destini del paese di nascita...*
> 
> vorrei vedere il loro grado d'informazione pure, quando gia' in Italia so' disinformati de brutto...


quoto


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No, *i voti esteri saranno annullati e quindi saranno fuori dal quorum, *perche' sulla scheda che hanno gia' votato, il quesito e' diverso da quello su cui ci esprimeremo noi visto che i riferimenti agli articoli di legge non so' piu' quelli.....
> 
> la forma diventa sostanza...
> 
> ...


ma tu sei fuori di brutto

se i voti esteri faranno scendere il quorum finale sotto il 50% diranno che quei voti sono validi
se non incidono sull'avvenuto raggiungimento del quorum ma spostano il risultato sul sì all'abrogazione cercheranno di annullarli
e in questo caso i controinteressati si potrebbero opporre
se spostano verso il no li considereranno validi
in entrambi i 2 ultimi casi questa valutazione potrà essere impugnata dai controinteressati

insomma un casino dovuto alla scelta di non chiarire la cosa prima del voto

calcola che gli aventi diritto "esteri" sono circa il 7% del quorum totale
ma votano in pochissimi


----------



## Sterminator (9 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu sei fuori di brutto
> 
> se i voti esteri faranno scendere il quorum finale sotto il 50% diranno che quei voti sono validi
> se non incidono sull'avvenuto raggiungimento del quorum ma spostano il risultato sul sì all'abrogazione cercheranno di annullarli
> ...



ma manco pu' caz...:mrgreen:

il bottino a cui si punta e' quello di superare il 200%...:mrgreen:  e senza considerare i voti esteri che saranno annullati, sia che il ricorso lo facesse la dx che la sx...

quelli hanno dimostrato abbondantemente che di leggi non ci capiscono un cazzo...

fidate...

comunque i sondaggi che hanno tutti in mano e' sul 70%...calcolando anche forchette, coltelli, palette e secchielli se lo dovrebbero pija intercooler uguaglio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma manco pu' caz...:mrgreen:
> 
> il bottino a cui si punta e' quello di superare il 200%...:mrgreen: e senza considerare i voti esteri che saranno annullati, sia che il ricorso lo facesse la dx che la sx...
> 
> ...


ecco 
io spero in questo

così lq prova di resistenza se la ficcano in c...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F_9FEx7ymg&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F_9FEx7ymg&feature=fvwrel


 
siamo a 3 
lo posti ovunque?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siamo a 3
> lo posti ovunque?


m'ha preso l'euforia!


scusate!


----------



## Mari' (13 Giugno 2011)




----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2011)

si


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

YES YES YES YES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbSFzgrKQTo&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (13 Giugno 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DqWCQQeWU0



:up:​


----------



## caterina (13 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DqWCQQeWU0
> 
> 
> 
> :up:​


Legittimo godimento!!!!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

caterina ha detto:


> Legittimo godimento!!!!:up:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

E mo' in galera...

e 'ntu' kulu nel frattempo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E mo' in galera...
> 
> e 'ntu' kulu nel frattempo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:up:



Comunque Stermi' ora ti tocchera cambiare avatar , forza!


:rotfl:​


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'ho gia' pensato...ma dopo le 24:00...

so' preciso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

